# cruzinmom New to Field, Old to Obedience



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

That's awesome! One (of many) good thing about field training is that it's easy to "social distance"! 
With that pedigree, my bet would be that your pup has plenty of horsepower and birdiness!
Have fun with him ... if you're having fun, he's having fun (okay, well there will be times that are more fun than others ...).
Don't hesitate to ask questions, whether of your training group or of the members of this forum.
But hey, I'll ask the first question: What are you doing with him now?
FTGoldens


----------



## cruzinmom (Aug 12, 2020)

FTGoldens said:


> That's awesome! One (of many) good thing about field training is that it's easy to "social distance"!
> With that pedigree, my bet would be that your pup has plenty of horsepower and birdiness!
> Have fun with him ... if you're having fun, he's having fun (okay, well there will be times that are more fun than others ...).
> Don't hesitate to ask questions, whether of your training group or of the members of this forum.
> ...


Ha, ha, what am I not doing! I'm kinda hitting as much foundation as I learn from videos. I'm watching Bill Hillman's videos and I've been doing singles and doubles in class, over land and through water. Once he's comfortable, he's like a bullet. I'm trying to get a bit of better control coming to a blind. I don't want to take the steam off of him, but he's jumping up to my eyeballs behind the blind! lol I'm working obedience foundation as well and what I like is that I can work the same concepts in my glove work as I do with bumpers (workin on the wagon wheel) right now.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to Field!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats on your pup. We have a Stanley grand daughter who is 10 months. She is a small alpha female who is talented with a ton of go!. My advice is take your time, you aren't on a schedule. Make sure every bit of obedience is taken care of before moving on to the next step, a lot of times its 2 steps forward and 1 back. I would have liked our pup to be further alone but we had to get the OB and returns straight before we moved on. (She is finishing the T now) I wouldn't worry about doubles right now, teach the pup to use his eyes first with a ton of singles. I personally dont teach doubles until the pup is through swim by and can handle but thats just me. The pup will catch up. One of our past dogs ( littermate to FT Goldens female) didnt learn doubles until two weeks before his first derby and he got a 3rd and a 4th. Remember it almost impossible to put the fire in the dog its bred in them, you can take some out though. Try to join a FT training group if possible. Videos are great and you learn a lot but nothing is better than actual experience, sometimes the videos make it seem so easy but in reality its a little tougher. Like I said take your time, relax and enjoy the ride, we are with our nutcase  She is so fun, no matter the pressure her tail is wagging 100 mph. Good luck!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Welcome....I started doing field work with my Goldens many years ago. I now have a 6 year old and a 9 mo. old! They both are field lines. I hunt birds with them and run hunt tests. What fun that is! I like the Hillman program and he has lots of tools you can get to help you maximize your training time and the results you get. Regardless of what training program you use, be sure to follow it from start to finish. Jumping around using multiple programs can be done, but not unless you have worked with a few field dogs in the past.

Are you aware of the Force Fetching (FF) process that is common in field training programs. I am a believer in having my dogs FF which includes training on an ecollar. You might want to check this process out. I would recommend you talk with a professional trainer about this process and why it is done. If you want you dog FF, I would highly recommend you use an experienced trainer, to train just that portion of your training program.
Do you plan on running in field trials or field tests? Or both...all of it is fun for you and the pup!

Good Luck and remember to keep having fun....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that's wonderful to hear! There can never be enough golden doing field work. you'll love it, I've never met a person that doesn't love doing field sports with their golden.


----------

